# MacBook Pro, écran bleu au démarrage...



## KilEstBoLeMac (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

oups, mon MacBook Pro me fais une saleté.
Démarrer, la pomme grise arrivent, repart, puis, écran bleu, pointeur de souris, et rien d'autre! Les ventilateurs qui s'affollent et c'est tout, seul moyen de faire quelque chose, éteindre...

En démarrant sans les extensions, j'ai la main, tout vas bien.

Après quelques fsck, zappage de pram, de smc, un bon coup de lcc, toujours pareil, écran bleu.

Je me décide donc de backuper et reinstaller à zéro. Même soucis, lors du premier redémarrage après install, écran bleu...
Démarrage sans extensions, ok...

Bon bon, alors, je lance un hardware test livré sur le CD d'origine, et là il me dit qu'il n'a rien trouvé...

Je suis à court d'idées, même en pomme+v aucune indication spéciale...

Qu'en pensez-vous? Avez-vous une idée pour moi? D'avance merci et excellente journée!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> oups, mon MacBook Pro me fais une saleté.
> Démarrer, la pomme grise arrivent, repart, puis, écran bleu, pointeur de souris, et rien d'autre! Les ventilateurs qui s'affollent et c'est tout, seul moyen de faire quelque chose, éteindre...
> ...



peut être un problème de fichier d'une application Enhancer ?


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai ce souci avec un MBP... 
J'ai réinstaller le système 2 fois en quatre jours !
A l'ouverture j'ai un écran bleu pendant un temps que je n'ai pas
chronométré, mais de 3 à 6 minutes voire plus, et cela repart...
Mais j'ai souvent le mac qui se fige pour repartir. Parfois je suis
obligé de redémarrer après une coupure hard, car je n'ai plus accès à
rien.
Je n'ai pas l'application enhancer (via spotligt...) mais..
Depuis le début de mes problèmes, j'ai une "superbe" boule bleu que je
peux déplacer à loisir sur mon écran. Impossible de trouver d'ou cela
vient, impossible de la supprimer. C'est forcément lié à un
application, une extension que j'ai, mais rien n'y fait... je ne
trouve pas.
Je n'ai pas fait, car c'est long, une réinstallation en partant de
zéro en remettant toutes mes applications.
Le redémarrage sans les extensions, je ne sais plus comment on
faisait. Et je n'ai pas d'autre mac pour fonctionner en target...
Quelqu'un a t il une idée ?
Merci


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (7 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> peut être un problème de fichier d'une application Enhancer ?



Dans mon cas, le soucis, c'est que cela arrive même après une clean install (Effacer et installer).
D'avance merci pour vos idées ;-) et bon appétit


----------



## hemelune (7 Mai 2008)

A mon avis ce sont les ports firewire qui déconnent : 
A vérifier dans pomme/ à propos de ce mac/  firewire ...
si l'ordinateur n'affiche pas de port firewire disponible ou ce type de message en rouge ...

dans /systeme/bibliotheque/extensions copie tous les fichiers IOFireWire.....kext place les sur le bureau par exemple de façon à pouvoir les remettres par la suite ... et supprime les de leur répertoire d'origine.

Normalement en redémarrant la machine elle devrait booter beaucoup plus vite; il s'agit d'un bug de la 10.5.2 qui devrait être résolu avec la 5.3


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:


> Dans mon cas, le soucis, c'est que cela arrive même après une clean install (Effacer et installer).
> D'avance merci pour vos idées ;-) et bon appétit



peut-être vérifier dans System Preferences > Startup  Disk qu'il y a bien un choix de disque de démarrage ?


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

J'ai fait la vérification des ports, c'est OK
Je peux choisir mon disque de démarrage mais.... ils peuvent s'afficher tous en bleu, ou fonctionner. C'est le hasard.
Si c'est un bug connu, apple a communiqué ? Ou ?
Merci


----------



## Leced (7 Mai 2008)

jcdenne a dit:


> Depuis le début de mes problèmes, j'ai une "superbe" boule bleu que je
> peux déplacer à loisir sur mon écran. Impossible de trouver d'ou cela
> vient, impossible de la supprimer. C'est forcément lié à un
> application, une extension que j'ai, mais rien n'y fait... je ne
> trouve pas.



Est-ce que ta superbe boule bleue ressemble à ça?


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Oui, c'est cela.
Il parait qu'il faut utiliser le terminal pour enlever...
Mais je ne sais pas comment ....
Merci

Par contre il semblerait qu'il n'y ait pas de rapport avec mon écran bleu de démarrage...


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

J'ai reçu cette information.
Mais le site est en anglais et je ne comprends pas...

Ne serait-ce ceci ?
http://mac-guild.org/reviews/review232.html
y'aurait même un utilitaire pour le zapper....

Je suis pour l'enlever....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

jcdenne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai ce souci avec un MBP...
> J'ai réinstaller le système 2 fois en quatre jours !
> ...



dans Applications > Utilities > Activity Monitor
pour voir si il n'y a pas une application  (gourmande en ressource CPU) qui tourne en tâche de fond...

pour redémarrer sans les extensions avec la touche Alt.



jcdenne a dit:


> J'ai reçu cette information.
> Mais le site est en anglais et je ne comprends pas...
> http://mac-guild.org/reviews/review232.html
> 
> Je suis pour l'enlever....



Dans The Blob peut être cliquer sur *disable *?


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'activité disque anormale dans le moniteur d'activité.

je ne peux pas cliquer sur disable, puisque je n'ai pas l'application, ou alors elle est bien cachée ! Sue leur site, en anglais, que je ne parle pas... Je n'ai même pas trouvé la solution pour télécharger et ensuite supprimer....
Dur quand on ne comprend pas l'anglais !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

the Blob (pour Panther) permet de gérer les fenêtres du Finder.
un clic sur son icône active l'affichage des fenêtres de l'application en cours (ou F10), un autre clic avec Alt affiche toutes les fenêtres (ou F9). 

j'ai trouvé ceci:
pour l'activer, dans le Terminal taper:
defaults write com.apple.dock wvous-floater -bool true
+ enter
relancer le Dock en tapant ensuite :
osascript -e 'tell application "Dock" to quit'

pour le supprimer, dans le Terminal taper :
*defaults write com.apple.dock wvous-floater -bool false

*


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

ou alors, via Onyx (parametres), ou encore la prefpane 'secrets'


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

ah, oui...  

Onyx > Parameters > Exposé and Dashboard > décocher* Show Exposé Blob*.


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Plus de boulle bleu ...
C'est réglé....
Merci à vous !

Mais est-ce cela qui fait que mon démarrage est extremement lent ! J'ai un écran blu pendant 4 à 6 minutes

Merci


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

non :/
des applis qui se lancent au demarrage?
essaye avec onyx de virer les caches (onglet nettoyage) 'boot' et 'kernel' (on coche/decoche ce que l'on veut/veut pas, on fait executer) et redemarrer.
toujours aussi long?

P.S: ne pas s'amuser avec les options


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Merci,

Il n'y a pas kernel dans les caches ...
Ce sont bien ceux-ci que je nettoie ?
Merci


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

non, dans le premier onglet (systeme)
je n'ai pas fait attention, car chez moi, Nettoyage s'ouvre automatiquement sur Systeme!


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

OK, et je coche tout ?
Désolé, j'ai un peu peur ... de faire de bétises


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

non, dans systeme, uniquement boot et kernel puis executer  (le faire toutes les applis fermées (sauf Finder & Onyx) et redemarrer juste apres)


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

J'ai vidé le cache avec Onyx, redémarrage et 6 minutes d'écran bleu avant l'ouverture.
Dans Informations systèmes, je n'ai que l'imprimante HP en ouverture au démarrage.
Par ailleurs j'ai 2 applications qui s'ouvrent :
- My Day de Microsoft
- Synergie qui fonctionne avec iTunes.
je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Aors merci à ceux qui...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

jcdenne a dit:


> J'ai vidé le cache avec Onyx, redémarrage et 6 minutes d'écran bleu avant l'ouverture.
> Dans Informations systèmes, je n'ai que l'imprimante HP en ouverture au démarrage.
> Par ailleurs j'ai 2 applications qui s'ouvrent :
> - My Day de Microsoft
> ...



MBP cyanosé qui a la maladie "bleue"... 

*******
sinon, est-ce que FileVault est activé ?
(dans System Preferences > Security > FileVault)


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Et oui, j'appelle cela le syndrome de l'écran bleu....

Filevault n'est pas activé...
Cela j'avais lu que cela ralentissait le mac...

Après... 
Que puis-je faire ?


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

acheter un PC?
non, la, je seche :/ (le autorisations, tu as essayé, je ne pense pas que ca aide, mais bon )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

jcdenne a dit:


> OK, et je coche tout ?
> Désolé, j'ai un peu peur ... de faire de bétises



bon, je ne suis pas un partisan de la maintenance: 

mais peut être faire une réparation des autorisations (surtout si il y a eu une installation récente de nouveaux logiciels) et les scripts de maintenance avec OnyX.
puis redémarrer...

edit: grilled par un Truc en Plastique


----------



## jcdenne (7 Mai 2008)

Les autorisations c'est fait, ainsi que la totale avec Onyx.
Toujours pareil...
Je sèche aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2008)

un peu de lecture.

rechercher un fichier *ApplicationEnhancer.bundle*


----------



## jcdenne (8 Mai 2008)

Pas de applicationenhancer.bundle dans ma machine, ou spotlight est un feignant.
J'ai regardé partout. RAS !
Rien à faire...


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2008)

mieux vaut me chercher a la main, depuis leopard, SL ne va plus chercher dans les bibliothèques! (ou alors, il faut être dedans et lui demander, ce qui est plus limité)

Ouvre la console, fait une 'marque' dans système.log et redemarre. Juste après avoir redemarre, va voir ce que dis la console, ça peut guider  (il va y avoir des choses normales, et d'autres non) ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il va y avoir de la lecture  (plusieurs pages)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

bonjour,

le fichier est dans:
System > Library > SystemConfiguration > Application Enhancer.bundle

sinon, réinstaller Leopard.


----------



## jcdenne (10 Mai 2008)

Bon, un petit point.
J'ai hier pris l'option de la réinstallation totale.
Nettoyage de mon disque. Installation Leopard clean.
Démarrage après l'installation, le logo et la roue pendant 2 minutes et ouverture sans écran bleu.
Je me suis dit que c'est bon !
Après j'ai mis à jour le système aveec "mise à jour logiciel " Il installe et redémarre.
Et là ! La roue tourne 1 minute 30 et 4 minutes d'écran bleu.
J'ai d'ailleurs hésité à réinstallé mon système avec Time Machine...
Enfin j'ai continué à installer mes applications une à une et à chaque redémarrage j'ai droit à 6 minutes d'attente, 1,30 avec la roue et 4, 30 avec l'écran bleu.
Mais j'ai gagné en me débarrassant de tout ce qui trainais depuis des années !
Il me reste maintenant à mettre au fur et à mesure mes petites applications.

Conclusion : l'écran bleu apparait avec les dernières mise à jour d'Apple.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

effectivement le problème semble lié aux mises à jour de Leopard.
pour ma part avec la dernière mise à jour je n'ai pas ce problème...

*******
Application Enhancer (APE) est un utilitaire pour la gestion d'Haxies (d'Unsanity et autre) qui modifient le comportement ou l'interface de l'OS (sous Panther et Tiger j'utilisais par exemple ClearDock...). certains logiciels tiers comme Adium ou SwitchRes utilisent une APE.
mais ce problème concerne les anciennes versions d'APE ou celles n'ayant pas eu de mise à jour.

voir cet article du Monde Informatique.

*******
vérifier si ces fichiers sont dans les différentes Libraries:
*System/Library/SystemConfiguration/ApplicationEnhancer.bundle 
Library/Preference Panes/Application Enhancer.prefpane
Library/Preferences/com.unsanity.ape.plist
Library/Frameworks/Application Enhancer.framework*

*******
 il faut donc effacer l'application avant l'installation de Léopard...

 ou l'effacer en ligne de commande en mode Single User (mono utilisateur) en maintenant les touches Commande et S enfoncées pendant le redémarrage.  
voir le lien Apple.
attention: le clavier est en QWERTY.

et taper dans le Terminal:
bien respecter la syntaxe, y compris les espaces.

*/sbin/fsck -fy*
vérification du disque (procédure assez longue).
*/sbin/mount -uw /*
monte le disque en écriture.
* rm -rf /System/Library/SystemConfiguration/ApplicationEnhancer.bundle 
rm -rf /Library/Preference Panes/Application Enhancer.prefpane
rm -rf /Library/Preferences/com.unsanity.ape.plist
rm -rf /Library/Frameworks/Application Enhancer.framework*
attention à la syntaxe. la commande *rm* est destructrice et rédhibitoire.

et taper "reboot" pour redémarrer:
* reboot*

*******
le premier démarrage est long (mise à jour de Spotlight...)

*******
clavier AZERTY et QWERTY:
en AZERTY (clavier français) pour avoir:
/ taper +
- taper )
w taper z
m taper,

*******
sinon l'écran bleu fait partie de la phase de démarrage. 
si la machine boot jusqu'au bureau, c'est que tout va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

Bravo LHO   
belle explication


----------



## iKalimero (12 Mai 2008)

un petit coup de Apple Hardware Test a partir du DVD d'origine de la machine 

autre chose avez vous fait derniere installation avec un efface et instal  ou un simple archive et instal ?


----------



## hemelune (12 Mai 2008)

je vais redire ce que j'ai posté en première page, mais cela ressemble fortement au probèmes liés au Firewire...

Vérifie encore une fois dans Pomme/a propos de ce mac/Firewire ...

Et copie colle ce qui est écrit ...


----------



## flotow (13 Mai 2008)

autant lancer un AHT, ça dira si il y a un problème avec le FW...
@jcdennec: quand tu dis 'dernières mises a jour'... Laquelle précisément? 10.5.2 ou maj sécurité (ou autre)?!!

Pour tester le FW, met un disque en FW, installe un système dessus et boot... On sera fixé


----------



## jcdenne (14 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et merci à tous !

Effectivement j'ai constaté que le démarrage était normal sans périphérique Firewire branché.
J'ai donc tout réinstallé et effaçant le disque de façon sécurisé (quelques heures).
J'ai tout remis en place. Que les applications certaines et clean. 
Pour info, j'ai mis une couleur aux applications mac et une autres pour celles qui fonctionnent normalement avec les fichiers d'origine.
Cela me permettra de jeter au fur et à mesure ce qui vient alourdir l'ordinateur.
Tout fonctionne bien !
J'arrive sur l'écran pour mettre mon mot de passe en 30 secondes avec 1 DD sur chaque port.
Le disque pour Time Machine, une sauvegarde journalière chez moi et une sauvegarde portable pour mes déplacements.
Un problème de réglé donc.
Encore merci.
Jean-Claude


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2008)

c'est une nouveauté de la .5.1 ou .5.2 de verifier tout les disques au demarrage et d'arreter le demarrage si un disque a un soucis (c'est pour ca que c'est plus lent)
apres, les 6 minutes, c'etait pas justifié quand meme 
enfin, moi, meme avec des disques de branchés, j'arrive pas a ca


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

+ 1 :hein: 

finalement tout fini bien. 
(cela m'aura permis de réviser ma syntaxe Qwerty...)


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (15 Mai 2008)

Voilà, bon, mon sujet est parti dans tout les sens sauf dans celui que j'attendais, mais bon, c'est pas grave vu que pas de solution possible.

Par contre, un très gros regret! 

Je m'explique. J'ai apporté ça dans un centre de réparation agréé Apple, et tenez vous bien, la suite risque de vous ennervé légèrement aussi, limite légal Apple là, et surtout pas correct pour ces clients!!!

Mon MacBookPro ayant passé de 4 mois la garantie, le centre de réparation me dit que c'est la logic board qui a un problème et qu'il doivent la remplacer. 

OK, y'en à pour 900Euro!!!!! Super content. Mais attendez, y'a encore plus dégoutant!

En discutant un peu avec le technicien, ce dernier me dit:
lui: "Bah, ça fera les affaires d'Apple cette logic board défectueuse"
moi: Ah bon? Pourquoi dites-vous ça?¨
lui: Parce que je vais la retourner chez Apple, et eux ont le droit de la débloquer, et il la remettront dans le circuit dans une machine "refurbée".

Ohhhh!!!!! Eh oui, après moulte discussion avec le technicien, il me garantit que cette technique est très courante!!!!! La logicBoard n'est pas défecteuse (dans mon cas précis) mais simplement bloquée (me demander pas comment je n'en sais rien) et que Apple peut simplement la débloquer!

Donc si je fais le compte, j'aurais payé lors de mon achat initial, puis repayer une nouvelle logicboard, et Apple va revendre ma carte défectueuse SUR MON DOS!!!!!!

Soyez donc avertis, si comme moi vous devez payer une réparation, Apple se fera le double en revandant votre matériel pseudo-foutu!

Vous trouvez ça normal vous??? On à beau aimer le Mac au plus profond de soi, quand on entend des choses pareils, on se dit que Steve à vraiment un problème avec le fric!


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2008)

KilEstBoLeMac a dit:


> Vous trouvez ça normal vous??? On à beau aimer le Mac au plus profond de soi, quand on entend des choses pareils, on se dit que Steve à vraiment un problème avec le fric!



c'est marqué "pudiquement" dans le contrat de garantie que Apple peut "ré-usiner" certaines pièces. En gros, les recycler :rateau:


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2008)

@macinside:
et sur toutes les pannes de CM, il y en a combien qui sont 'refubées'?
quel sont les 'type' de blocage (et qu'es ce qui les engendre & quels sont les 'solutions'

tu peux balancer ce genre d'infos?


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @macinside:
> et sur toutes les pannes de CM, il y en a combien qui sont 'refubées'?



aucune idée


----------

